# Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. August 2010)

*Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. August 2010)

*Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]*

Kein Wunder!

StraCraft 2 ist das geilste Spiel des Jahres 2010 meiner Meinung nach!

Die 39€, die ich bei Mediamarkt gelassen habe, sind es mehr als 3x so viel wert! Ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen!!

Das neue Battle.net ist der toatle HAMMER!!!

Steam und/oder WIndows Live können da nicht einmal annähern mithalten, wie die das alles gestaltet haben und und und...!!
 Ich könnte immer weitermachen, das Ding müsste sich jeder mal angesehen haben. So wunderschön!


----------



## DanielUnruh (7. August 2010)

*AW: Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]*

Jo da kann ich nur zustimmen von den 39 Euro die ich für das Spiel investiert habe, bereue ich keinen einzigen Cent, bin zurzeit in der 19 Mission und das Spiel ist einfach super, gewohnte Blizzard Qualität.


----------



## flashdanc3 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Topseller Spiele bei Amazon: PC schlägt Konsole, Starcraft 2 weit in Führung [Anzeige]*

naja,steam und win bzw xboxlive gleich als mist dazustellen nur weil blizzard von beiden geklaut hat...^^

ich hab sc2 auch,ich habs durch,ich spiel online wie bekloppt.mittlerweile knapp 200 laddergames...davon 160 1on1  (niedrigste is gold)

es ist seine 40€ auf jedenfall wert,superspiel keine frage...aber das drumherum ist nich besser als anderswo.

mir fällt jedenfalls spontan nichts ein was ich bei steam oder winlive schlechter gesehen hätte.

-erfolge > check
-parties/gruppen > check
-freundeslisten > check

gibt bei win und steam auch.
da hörts aber auch schon auf 

gut es gibt ranglisten,aber die gibts in den meisten windowslivetiteln auch...

das zeitweise aber auch die bnet server extrem down sind und stundelang nich vernünftig gezockt werden kann....da hat bisher noch keiner was zu gesagt 

aber nochmal,auch für mich ios sc2 eins der absoluten highlights des jahres...neben mass effect2,red dead,...


----------

